# Make me a betta art, please? :)



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

I would want a art ofred veiltail betta (male) for my signature, I love singe so much, I would really like to make him my signature. )


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Can you give us a nice big, clear picture of his whole body? Bettas are very unique in their looks, even within one tail type and color. It might also help to know a little about his personality. Stuff like that can help an artist to personalize your drawing more.

I might take him on later if I find time.  See if you like my art style. I drew my own fish and posted the pic in the thread titled "Because 95% of his photos are fish blurs." I could do something similar for you later if you give me a photo.

It's awesome how much you love your betta!

Sent from my phone, enjoy whatever ridiculous thing autocorrect swapped in this time.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Trust me, i love all art styles!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Pic please?


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....269_388328824642968_4635694909929664617_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....9889_388313867977797_626853100296782058_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....099_388313804644470_1363368183400099998_n.jpg



here , you can fix his tail a little his in medication because he got fin rot but it stopped eating my betta's fin now..
his personality is eating and swimming so fast.. ridiculously fast I got lucky when I took the 1st photo..

and actually i just found out he got a little purple-ish lines on his caudal and anal fins! they only show if he flares or decide to spread his fins.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll try to get to him later on today. Those are some nice pictures!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

*Wip!*

Working on it now! Here's the first sketch.

I used green because I won't mix it up with the red lines later on. The actual lineart will be much neater and more intricate (and colored, obviously), you won't see any part of this sketch in the finished art. It's just a guide for me to draw over in Photoshop, and shows the basic pose I'm thinking about.

Also, it'll be half this size because of the size limits on signatures. But it's easier for me to draw intricately at 2x size.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

*WIP number 2*

Aaaand here's the next stage! Still not finished, but maybe it'll give you the idea?

I'm going to pull kind of a minty cyan from your tank pics for the background. I think it'll help his red stand out.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

*Work-still-in-progress update!*

Here we are, getting more detailed... still a ways to go on the details, and then a simple background and we'll be done


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ta-daaaa!*

Here he is! There's one with just his name, and another one that also says "feed me" at the bottom if you're feeling silly.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Also, if you don't like the background color, I can change that.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I did one too! I was bored. xP


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

OMG SO NICE! Ill make bailmint's drawing for signature and myexplodingcat's drawing for avatar  thnx guyss!


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

@myexplodingcat maybe add dots on his body the same color with his caudal fin linings. And it will be perfect!


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

wait ill jus tuse myexplodingcats sketch for signature and use bailmint's drawing for future signature


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> Aaaand here's the next stage! Still not finished, but maybe it'll give you the idea?
> 
> I'm going to pull kind of a minty cyan from your tank pics for the background. I think it'll help his red stand out.


oh yeah! The background look minty blue because of the Methylene blue i put. 
(Hes on fin rot treatment atm)


----------

